# Cave House



## cordaba (Jul 22, 2014)

Dose anyone on here live in a cave house, I have seen I lot for sale in granada


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cordaba said:


> Dose anyone on here live in a cave house, I have seen I lot for sale in granada


I think Xtreme who posts here lives in a cave house - or if not, he certainly knows a lot about them!


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Are Fred & Wilma on this site. Maybe they can give advice.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I think Xtreme who posts here lives in a cave house - or if not, he certainly knows a lot about them!


No....I don't live in a cave ****.....I'm just surrounded by them.

If the OP can specify exactly what they want to know.....then I'll give them the lowdown on cave living.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

There was a Thread. . . " Pros and Cons of cave dwelling" posted by JBODEN in August 4 2009. I dont imagine much has changed since then. 54 Posts.

Pete


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

PS51 said:


> I dont imagine much has changed since then.


A lot has changed since then! Like prices being half of what they were! Or less!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/269017-cave-houses.html

Jo xxx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Why would you want to live in a cave?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

_shel said:


> Why would you want to live in a cave?


I'll tell you a funny story here!

For most of my life I endured crap like "All you Welsh are still living in caves with no water or electricity".

But when I came here in 2005 I didn't have to.....because the English were doing it for me.

_Why would they want to live in a cave? _

Simply because they thought it was trendy! 

We chose to be unfashionable and live in a house......and you know what? It's still worth what we paid for it today!

Don't get me wrong....I've seen some stunning cave houses and I know people who are quite happy in them.....but it's not for us!

But if anybody is interested in caves.....now is the time to grab a bargain! 150K properties going for less than 50K.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

XTreme said:


> A lot has changed since then! Like prices being half of what they were! Or less!


 Doesnt that apply to a lot of traditional houses too ?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

PS51 said:


> Doesnt that apply to a lot of traditional houses too ?


Not where I live! The boom was virtually all cave sales from foreigners....houses didn't peak and plummet....they stayed pretty constant.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

XTreme said:


> Not where I live! The boom was virtually all cave sales from foreigners....houses didn't peak and plummet....they stayed pretty constant.


 If House prices havnt dropped in your area , you have done well. You chose your area well. Pete


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

PS51 said:


> If House prices havnt dropped in your area , you have done well. You chose your area well. Pete


It's more a case of the type of housing stock here really.

A lot of properties that would be suitable for Spanish people like traditional houses on urbanisations (which we have), and cave houses which the Spanish would never buy. They have social connotations to them as far as Spaniards are concerned.

So the foreigners boom and bust scenario only happened on caves not the traditional housing stock.
Sure, prices did go up a little bit, but it wasn't long before they returned to what they were.

This is an ageing population in a small town in a rural agricultural region......nothing really to bring outsiders here. Besides the novelty of cave houses of course.....which the Spanish found bewildering it has to be said.


----------

